# paramedics in Dubai



## fkenny (May 31, 2013)

Hey, 

Is there anybody on her in Dubai working in the ambulance service? I would like to find out as much information as possible about what the job is like, especially as a female.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

fkenny said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there anybody on her in Dubai working in the ambulance service? I would like to find out as much information as possible about what the job is like, especially as a female.


In my wife's job she interacts with paramedics every day.
She has never yet come across a Western paramedic in Dubai.

They are mostly South Indian or Phillipino.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Paramedics, nurses, etc...you should head to Australia. They are gagging for more healthcare workers and have awesome packages.


----------



## fkenny (May 31, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Paramedics, nurses, etc...you should head to Australia. They are gagging for more healthcare workers and have awesome packages.


I've been looking into Australia, no one seems to be recruiting at the minute :-( salary seems better in Dubai!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There are western paramedics in Abu Dhabi and they seem well paid. No idea how you get into it but they seem to drive cars with AD police logos so suppose are affiliated in some way. I've met Irish, Canadian and Aussie paramedics here


----------

